

Ask HN: Raspberry Pi Clones - colinramsay

I love my pi as a media center, the only thing I&#x27;d like is for it to have a little bit more speed - I find the CPU gets maxed quite easily. Does anyone have any experience with the pi clones out there, such as HummingBoard or Banana Pi? Any recommendations?
======
opless
Have a look at the Cubieboard, and the PCDuino - But be aware many on ebay are
based on the A10 which at 1GHz are reasonably quick, the newer ones (hence
more expensive) are based on the A20 and more development is done on those
these days. The two boards above have lots of GPIO and some revisions have a
SATA socket too so you can hook up a laptop drive. They all have real (not
usb) ethernet ports, and can drive their USB ports with a sensible amount of
juice, unlike the PI.

Links? No, I trust you can google the terms :)

The MK8xx devices all seem to be A10s (but that might have changed now)

~~~
colinramsay
I'll have a look at the Cubieboard, thanks!

~~~
opless
Additional, the beaglebone black is a nice board too ... but unfortunately
there has been upwards of six months with no supply.

I did see an announcement of a feature-limited clone, but it's not appeared on
my radar since.

If you still have your sights on a cubieboard, take a look at cubian ... a
debianish distro.

------
dragonbonheur
If you're using the Pi as a media center only, maybe you should consider
products like the MK808 which often have Linux ports?

~~~
colinramsay
How's its video output?

